# *** INA : Billet Coolant Housing for the 1.8T 20V ***



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

FINALLY!
A Billet Coolant temp sensor housing for the 1.8T 20V motor.Key features include:
* OEM coolant temp sensor provision
* 10-AN male fitting for heater core feed. (10-AN to 1/2" push lock fitting can be supplied)
* 1/8" NPT fitting for Autometer coolant temp sender
* 1/2" NPT fitting on the bottom for coolant bypass (or other)
*INTRO PRICING : $139.99 USD + SHIPPING for the COOLANT HOUSING!*
Offer is only available for the first 20 people. Pricing will change to 189.99 once intro is over.Jump on the list:
*THE LIST:
1. Boomdaddymack - ORDERED
2. caged1.8T - ORDERED
3. halchka99 - ORDERED
4. SkootySkoo
5. nebio_b5
6. shimmy2244
7. ascgti89
8. BiH
9. 
10.
*
*Click HERE to place your order online or to simply request for more information.*

















*JUMP ON THE LIST!*










_Modified by INA at 1:00 PM 2-16-2010_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: *** INA : Billet Coolant Housing for the 1.8T 20V *** (INA)*

Can we get an installed pic? Definitely interested...


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

How much does it weigh?


----------



## mstrayer (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (edgy)*

Will this work for the jetta 20v 1.8t awp motor? Any installed pics?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : Billet Coolant Housing for the 1.8T 20V *** (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Can we get an installed pic? Definitely interested...

Will get some installed this week for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *edgy* »_How much does it weigh? 

about 0.5 kg

_Quote, originally posted by *mstrayer* »_Will this work for the jetta 20v 1.8t awp motor? Any installed pics?

Yes it will







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

ooooooooo..... interesting .. im waitin to see the installed pic .


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

Why did you want to know how much it weighed??








yes for install pic!


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_Why did you want to know how much it weighed??








yes for install pic!

It may slow em down lol.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

*FV-QR*

haha very interesting ..


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_Why did you want to know how much it weighed??








yes for install pic!

I am guessing to calculate shipping.


----------



## mstrayer (Jan 29, 2005)

Any installed pics....?


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_Why did you want to know how much it weighed??










Sorry, sheer curiosity. It's the engi-nerd in me


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: *** INA : Billet Coolant Housing for the 1.8T 20V *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_pricing will change to 189.99 once intro is over.Jump on the list:

I feel like you're talking to me.... I must resist. It looks like a nice piece. 
.....I'm reading this post as a way to save $50.... everyone want's to save money!
I'm thinking about it.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : Billet Coolant Housing for the 1.8T 20V *** (exboy99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exboy99* »_
I feel like you're talking to me.... I must resist. It looks like a nice piece. 
.....I'm reading this post as a way to save $50.... everyone want's to save money!
I'm thinking about it.










Dont think.....you know you wanna


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

need to see an installed pic,,, please post a pic on this !


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlackTiTTy* »_need to see an installed pic,,, please post a pic on this !

will do


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

damn... i just replaced this with an oem part.


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

Poked around under my hood today - this looks like it should fit perfectly in the small USPS Priority Mail flat rate box, no problem. Hmmm...


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

this is immediate stock? I am interested only if you can send immediately


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (robingohtt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robingohtt* »_this is immediate stock? I am interested only if you can send immediately

6 in stock ready to ship.


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

hi issam, I will trust u on that
just ordered through your email. [email protected]
Please send immediately! Many Thanks!




_Modified by robingohtt at 10:44 AM 3-31-2010_


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (robingohtt)*

im just going to cast my own like that Chippy guy did








ill use yours as a prototype! haha
etka on its way


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_im just going to cast my own like that Chippy guy did








ill use yours as a prototype! haha
etka on its way

Ill call my lawyer Michael Carton to sue you
He will have a field day with your ass....


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

issam, gimme sometime.. 

sorry for the delay in payment


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

robingohtt said:


> issam, gimme sometime..
> 
> sorry for the delay in payment


 Np Robin 
anytime for you


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

to the top!!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## vwturbowolf (Nov 28, 2003)

do you guys have any of these in stock


----------

